# need advice on nutrisource foods



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think what that all is are personal opinions. Is your dog doing well on the new food?


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Nutrisource*



Megora said:


> I think what that all is are personal opinions. Is your dog doing well on the new food?


She just started yesterday. She loves the food. I just noticed from previous threads most people didn't like it. I figured if it wasn't a good product then it would be best to stop feeding it to her now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Nutrisource is a good food. If she does well on it, I'd keep her on it. If not, the fromm grain free can be ordered from petflow.com or chewy.com with free shipping.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmm, I guess I haven't seen those comments or posts. The ones I have seen have been pretty positive. I am currently feeding it to my Goldens and they are doing pretty well on it. I also like Canidae and Fromm-my dogs seem to do well on all of these.

I don't feed the grain free versions. 

Each dog is different and may do better on one food than another. The best thing is to find a food that works for your dog and stick with it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The ones I have seen come from 1-3 people who are pushing their favorite foods and/or they base their opinions on ash or something like that. This after the same people used to praise nutrisource. It all gets very silly, I wouldn't pay too much attention to all that. 

I feed both Jacks and Bertie the chicken/rice adult food. See no reason to feed grain free unless your dog has a known intolerance.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think Nutrisource is a good choice. My parents feed one of their dogs the grain free varieties. I picked the food for him as he couldn't maintain his weight on some other brands. He gets the lamb currently but has had the bison. The ingredients are good in my opinion and they have a buy 12, get one free program. I feed something else currently but have considered trying Nutrisource with my guy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

I've mostly seen positive comments about NutriSource and it's recommended by The Whole Dog Journal. I also like that they haven't had recalls. I recently switched my puppy over to the Adult formula (not grain free) and she seems to be doing well so far. The other one that I really like is Dr. Tim's Kinesis, but it's not grain free either.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I like Nutrisource. I feed the Performance to my two male foxhounds.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Nutrisource is a good food. I agree with Megora about how it is all personal opinions. Different people will tell you different things.


----------

